# Old Browning Medallion



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, recently I bought a used Browning Medallion. I tried talking to someone at Browning but all the info they had was for the compound of the same name. It looks to be about 30 years old due to the rust coloured limbs. Anybody have or used to have one of these old recurves.

P.S. Shoots like a dream

Thanks


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*Browing Medallion*

The Medallion was in a 1966 catalog It is 64 inches, came in weights 30 to 55 lbs and cost $ 39.50


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, by the price it seems it only depriciated by $4.50. I picked it up $35 bucks.


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*medillion*

You got a real deal. That is about half what they sell for.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Really? Oh BTW, I'm talking Canadian funds. Thats like $1.50 US.


----------

